# DH last saturday



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 12, 2011)

If you're in the area and not fishing the Hooch DH you're missing out.  A lot of people have been reaping the benefits of the stocking truck in the last week or so.

I was planning to go Saturday morning but they generated some overnight at Morgan Falls, plus I had the cable guy coming.  Well miracle of all miracles happened and the cable guy showed up at 8 am sharp and was finished at 9:30.  I checked the numbers again...  The dam had stopped generating early but it was still a bit too high and fast at Paces so I decided to go to Cochran Shoals since it would be the lowest.  

I got in the water at 10:05 and in the next hour proceeded to catch 13 fish, 8 of them out of the exact same spot and all within 50' of each other.  They were stacked up in that little hole and an olive conehead wooly bugger got em.  Thank the Lord for dumb stockers.

All told, 10 bows and 3 browns.  The browns were all decent fish and a couple of the bows were nice.  The longest about 14".  There was some rising action and I caught a pair on a stimi but the bugger was getting it done.

I've heard of guys having crazy numbers days on the Hooch but had yet to experience it for myself so Saturday was just awesome for me.  It was nice to have a little show for the people watching from the observation decks.  

I had to be out of the water by 11:30 or I might still be there...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If you're in the area and not fishing the Hooch DH you're missing out.  A lot of people have been reaping the benefits of the stocking truck in the last week or so.
> 
> I was planning to go Saturday morning but they generated some overnight at Morgan Falls, plus I had the cable guy coming.  Well miracle of all miracles happened and the cable guy showed up at 8 am sharp and was finished at 9:30.  I checked the numbers again...  The dam had stopped generating early but it was still a bit too high and fast at Paces so I decided to go to Cochran Shoals since it would be the lowest.
> 
> ...



Nice!  Lets get a trip together soon.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 12, 2011)

I am head'n up soon I hope!


----------



## Black Crowes (Dec 13, 2011)

The DH is always fun.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm planning on fishing Thursday afternoon as I have the afternoon off. Probably 3 pm to dark if anyone wants to join me.  Of course, depending on water conditions.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 14, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm planning on fishing Thursday afternoon as I have the afternoon off. Probably 3 pm to dark if anyone wants to join me.  Of course, depending on water conditions.



I can probably do that.  What park?  By the way, I got an HD waterproof camcorder, maybe I can bring my first fish to hand while using it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I can probably do that.  What park?  By the way, I got an HD waterproof camcorder, maybe I can bring my first fish to hand while using it.



Wherever...  Paces is my favorite.  Its just so easy to wade and there are tons of holes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 14, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Wherever...  Paces is my favorite.  Its just so easy to wade and there are tons of holes.



I'll text you tomorrow but should be able to meet you at 3pm.  Hopefully the river will cooperate!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll text you tomorrow but should be able to meet you at 3pm.  Hopefully the river will cooperate!



yeah that's always the big question.  I'm bringing my Dad, as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like it would have been fishable today, I'll have my stuff in the truck.  Of course work could always get in the way as well...

Looking good as of right now!  I should be there by 4pm latest.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Looking good as of right now!  I should be there by 4pm latest.



Yeah looks like a go.  I'm still shooting for 3.  I'm bringing my dad...  You might have to help me pull him out if he goes down...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 15, 2011)

Pretty good afternoon on the water!  Everyone caught fish.  I have some video of my afternoon that I'm uploading to youtube, I will post it when it's done.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2011)

My first fish was one of the bigger Hooch fish I've caught.  He slipped out of my hand before I could measure him against my rod, but he was a chunk.  I ended up with 4... 3 browns, 1 bow.  3 on olive WB swinging or stripped above a riffle.  1 on a prince dropper.  Had a couple blow up a stimi at the end of the day but no hookups.  Looking forward to seeing the video Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53557188/12-15-11 Fishing Video SD.wmv

Here is a video I made yesterday.  Mods, I can't embed it as it it a direct link to the file on my dropbox server but there are no comments, ads, or anything else that could be offensive.  (Unless you are offended by watching someone catching trout )


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this at Paces Mill Park? I need to try that after deer season.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2011)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Is this at Paces Mill Park? I need to try that after deer season.



No!  There are no fish at Paces Mill Park!  Or anywhere in the DH for that matter! 

obviously, jk.  come on up they've been dumping fish in the dh on a weekly basis, I think.  Got another stocking at East Palisades on the 20th.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah Doc and I have caught all 500,000 of them already... sorry


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like a good place to wade for a newbie like my wife. She got scared by the Toccoa River earlier this  past Summer.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 19, 2011)

Paces is def the easiest wading, imo.  Cochran is pretty easy, too.  E. palisades is probably toughest.

I went Saturday morning and caught 8 while swinging and missing on at least that many.  Olive WB and pink san Juan got it done.  By about 10 am Paces was PACKED and was even more packed when I left at 2.


----------



## Resica (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing!! Who's the dude with the long hair? It's Georgia, shouldn't you be wet wading?


----------



## kb2seo (Dec 29, 2011)

Dumb Question time fellas, WHAT IS DH? (please dont say it means DUH!) I am learning the GA waters. Would LOVE to bring my wife and nail a few of these trout. We are from the extreme North Murray County area, Also- Does anyone know if they are stocking Holly or Conasuaga rivers up my way? How about The Creeks around Ellijay?


----------



## Davis31052 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm interested in trying my luck at some of these areas. Can someone post a Google maps snap shot or some directions to these locales?  
TIA


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 29, 2011)

kb2seo said:


> Dumb Question time fellas, WHAT IS DH? (please dont say it means DUH!) I am learning the GA waters. Would LOVE to bring my wife and nail a few of these trout. We are from the extreme North Murray County area, Also- Does anyone know if they are stocking Holly or Conasuaga rivers up my way? How about The Creeks around Ellijay?



Means "delayed harvest.". 

The area from just north of 285 down to where the river goes under Hwy 41 is the DH area.  It is catch and release only from Nov 1 thru May 31 (I think).  It is also single hook, artificial bait only.  Spinning or fly casting, but no live bait, no corn, and no treble hooks.


----------



## allenww (Dec 29, 2011)

*Delayed Harvest*

There are a number of delayed harvest streams in north Georgia, and I believe them to be a wonderful resource. 
Check the GA Dept of Natural Resources website for maps.

  But do remember to get a copy of the rules and regs - which are simple - and have your license stamped for trout, which costs a little bit.  Because delayed harvests are a tiny portion of Georgia streams, and because of the 
stamp fees that help pay for it, those streams are patrolled more than normal summer spots. 

wa


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 29, 2011)

Davis31052 said:


> I'm interested in trying my luck at some of these areas. Can someone post a Google maps snap shot or some directions to these locales?
> TIA



-Cochran Shoals is on the N access Rd to 285 (Interstate North Pkwy).  When you are travelling on 285 WB on the top end, look to your right and you'll see the Cochran Shoals area.

-Sandy Point entrance is through an apartment complex on Akers Mill Rd.  The road is called Akers Drive and there is a big windmill at the entrance.  Its a good little hike back to the water from the parking lot.  Maybe 1/2 - 3/4 of a mile.

-Whitewater Creek/East Palisades is off of Harris Trl in north Buckhead.  Take Northside Drive south from Powers Ferry Rd, take a right on Harris Trl, then another right on Whitewater Creek Rd.  If you were travelling north on I75 and look to your right as you crossed the Hooch bridge, this is the area you'd be looking at.

-Paces Mill is the area just below I75 and above Hwy 41.  If you're going south on Cobb Pkwy (Hwy 41) from the Cumberland Mall area, you'll pass a BP station at the corner of 41 and Paces Mill Rd.  Just past the BP on the right is the entrance to the park.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2012)

I fished the DH this past Saturday afternoon.  Water was clear, low and it was 65 degrees outside!  Nice for a January day!  Caught 5 including one bigger rainbow.  The bigger fish was caught on a not so glamorous all yellow y2k I tied earlier that morning, or the corn fly as I like to call it.  I also caught on an a wooly bugger, pink/yellow y2k, and copper john.  Had a good hatch going with a lot of fish rising but I could never get them to take any of my BWOs, I didn't have any small enough.  I even tried to trim one on the water but it didn't work.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 10, 2012)

Y2K's must have been the ticket last saturday...  Everyone I talked to said their only luck was on Y2K's.

I went down to Paces but it was crowded and pretty slow.  I fished from 10-12 but slipped on a rock and tore a hole in the left knee of my waders.  Water was about 48* so I went home.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Y2K's must have been the ticket last saturday...  Everyone I talked to said their only luck was on Y2K's.
> 
> I went down to Paces but it was crowded and pretty slow.  I fished from 10-12 but slipped on a rock and tore a hole in the left knee of my waders.  Water was about 48* so I went home.



I must have just missed you in the parking lot, I think I got there around 12:30.  I'm going to try and tie some smaller y2ks soon as well.  the yellow/yellow and yellow/pink and pink/red have always worked for me on the DH.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never had a ton of luck on them for some reason.  The pink san juan is my go-to "cheater" fly.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I've never had a ton of luck on them for some reason.  The pink san juan is my go-to "cheater" fly.



Haha...I tied a bunch of san juans but I rarely tie them on unless the water is really muddy therefore I rarely ever catch anything on them.  It's funny how confidence in a pattern makes you fish it more, which leads to catching more fish on it, which leads to more confidence which isn't always good when that go to pattern is not working.


----------



## GrandeGuns (Jan 10, 2012)

Nitram,

Nice video! I have never fishing that section of the Hooch, but I may have to change venue one day and hang out with you guys. Looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2012)

GrandeGuns said:


> Nitram,
> 
> Nice video! I have never fishing that section of the Hooch, but I may have to change venue one day and hang out with you guys. Looked like a lot of fun!



Thanks!  I may give it a shot this weekend if the weather is right.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Thanks!  I may give it a shot this weekend if the weather is right.



tomorrow morning?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 30, 2012)

Heading out this afternoon.  Got some time off after working all weekend.  River looks good!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I fished Saturday... Very slow at Paces.  I caught one fish, a nice 15-16" rainbow, maybe my biggest, but hard to tell because as I reached down to pick him the hook came unbuttoned.  Easy release but I wanted to measure him.  I went with cohutta tu and nobody else did anything either.

Some guys had some good luck in a float tube up between WW and I 75.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2012)

I fished a different spot yesterday and caught 3 and broke off 3.  I had horrible luck with the 7x fluro tippet.  One fish was on the back fly of the tandem and I watched the forward nymph get hung up on a rock right before the fish snapped the line between the two.   Still fun though but hate losing fish especially with a fly in their mouth not to mention those were my last two of that particular pattern which they were hammering before that...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 1, 2012)

Caught 4 today including 3 browns and this one which looks like a hatchery brookie...what do yall think?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice brookie!  I have seen some other people catch them but haven't hooked one yet.  I went for the last 45 min today at Cochran and caught 5.  Probably could have caught more but switched to a dry to catch some Risers but I didn't have what they were eating.  Pics coming soon...

And my new 6 wt came in the mail today so I'm hoping to be out chunking steamers saturday.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 2, 2012)

couple of Groundhog day Hooch browns:







nice size on this one but couldnt get him to sit still for the camera:











As I was re-hooking my net to the magnet after that fish, I had my rod in my teeth and the bait was drifting downriver... all of the sudden the drag started clicking and I grabbed the rod and had another fish on.

And my new St Croix Imperial 906-4 came today, as well...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome!  I may go bird hunting Saturday but if not I will definitely hit the water.  I need to fix the leaks in my waders first lol, I was fishing in the rain wednesday and I think I was more soaked under the waders then above.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 3, 2012)

I had to do some repair a few weeks ago, as well.  Rocky cut my waders at the knee.  I had trouble finding aqua seal locally, but ended up finding it at REI.


----------

